# Let's See Dem 2009 Competition Bows (PICS)



## BlackArcher

Post a Pic of your hardware...

Bow Co.:
Bow Model:
Sight:
Arrow:
Release:


----------



## alligood729

*Custom Dream Season!!!!!!*

Ok E, you asked for it! This is my 08 custom Dream Season X Force. From the custom shop at PSE, has an NRG single cam system. Accell Armor Tech micro sight, Spot Hogg Infinity micro rest, Vapor Trail strings/cables, Vibracheck stab setup. Carter "Squeeze Me" release, Beman 9.3 500's. 62lbs, 27", and a smooth, easy, 278fps. Perfect for ASA!!!!!


----------



## BlackArcher

Now that looks "crisp"


----------



## Robbie101

Ill get some pix of mine up soon........


----------



## GordonP

*Gordon's gear*

Hi 
Hoyt Proelite 60# - Sureloc sight with Extreme scope 6x - Flecther .44 release - Cartel Triple 600's 120g tips, pin nocks and Bohning X vanes 1.6


----------



## Chiller

I am using the same bow this year:

2007 Hoyt 38 Ultra Riptide Blue
27.5" draw
60# Vector Cams

Sword Apex Micro 3rd Plane
B-Stinger 12" 14oz.
Trophy Taker Spring Steel 1 Hole
Beenfarr double-wide sling
Git-A-Grip Custom Grips
Fatboy 500's
Carter Mini Evolution + Release


----------



## hansel

Mathew's SBXT
Sword 3rd plane w/len's
Posten Stabilizer's


----------



## GordonP

Hi Chiller
Just out of curiosity - how do u find the Carter Evolution?  Changing my release (the Fletcher .44) this year as its starting to wear out.  Everyone else I compete against all seem to be using handheld releases now.  Those 38 Ultra's are a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- good bow.
Take care
Gordon


----------



## GordonP

oops -  sorry about that - good eloquent Australian English and American English clearly differ.  I was trying to say that I have a healthy respect for Hoyt 38 Ultra's.


----------



## Chiller

I love the carter evolution +.  I had horrible target panic and couldn't get the pin anywhere close to where I wanted to shoot without punching the trigger.  After switching to the evolution I have improved greatly because I can put the pin on target and squeeze my back muscles to release.  It gives a surprise release every time which is awesome.  I even take it hunting now because I shoot so much better with it.  I also got it off of archerytalk used.

I think a new carter attraction is coming out soon that is the same concept but uses magnets and you don't have to hold down a safety to pull it back.


----------



## GordonP

Chiller said:


> I love the carter evolution +.  I had horrible target panic and couldn't get the pin anywhere close to where I wanted to shoot without punching the trigger.  After switching to the evolution I have improved greatly because I can put the pin on target and squeeze my back muscles to release.  It gives a surprise release every time which is awesome.  I even take it hunting now because I shoot so much better with it.  I also got it off of archerytalk used.
> 
> I think a new carter attraction is coming out soon that is the same concept but uses magnets and you don't have to hold down a safety to pull it back.



Thanks for the feedback on the Evolution.   I ordered a Carter Target 3 a couple of weeks ago as I don't shoot back tension - just firm pull back.  I'm not seeing many people competing with wrist strap releases anymore.


----------



## BlackArcher

*The Color of Pain..*

Mathews Conquest 4, With CBE & Extreme, Sweet Spot II, GT X-Cutters...thus...


----------



## poolgy

C'mon BA your picture doesn't show your kickstand!


----------



## Donzi

It took me a little while to get mine rigged out.

Picked this one up at the end of season last year been putting her together.  She is not new but new to me.

Smoke Crome 2005 Bowtech Constitution with 2006 cams.
Trophy Taker Rest
Viper Microtune Sight
Posten Slim Jim Stabelizer
String Tamer Shock Suppressor
Gonna finish her up with some Beman 9.3 arrows this week!!!

Here you go.


----------



## Hunterrs

Looks good Jarret!!!!


----------



## Robbie101

*Here is mine....*

Gotta little Creative........

Axcel Sight Bar with an Extreme Scope, 4x Lens
Vapor Trail Strings
Tru Ball HT Back Tension Release
Fatboy 500's...
48lbs Draw, 315 Grain Arrow, 283 FPS


----------



## BlackArcher

Loooooooking Goooooooooooood 101


----------



## Duckhawk

Bowtech Guardian 
28" Extreme Stabilizer W/ Octane weights out front and Viper quick connect on the rear
Viper 4 pin Sight w/3x Lens kit
Tru Ball ST3 
Easton Fatboy 340's , 70lbs, 401 grains @281 fps


----------



## clemsongrad

*mathews 3-d*

here is mine


----------



## dgmeadows

*Coming soon to a 3D course near you...*

This is a guaranteed one of a kind....

1999 Martin Fury Riser, powdercoat Bulldog red
2008 Martin Magnum 14" limbs & 2007 NitrousX cams
~38" ATA, 54 pounds, 28" draw, 308 grain Fatboy ~284 fps
Cavalier Avalanche drop away, CJ ANTS Evol2, Extreme Scope 6X, TruBall Sweet Spot II, Archery Kinetics stabs
custom 452X silver strings by ME, custom grip by ME


----------

